# Khajuraho photography tour



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys planning to join some group of photographers at Khajuraho as a photography tour.

Anyone interested to come. we are 5 photographers comming there a 3 days tour.

from 16 march to 18th march ...its a very budget tour...mainly monuments and landscape

you can check this for more information -> PCI - Kolkata Chapter - Outbound Shoot (March) at Khajuraho


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow! That's nice...

Really that's a long trip from Kolkatta to Khajuraho. I am interested and would have joined you guys if I live in Khajuraho


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

@nac its 8 hr journey from nagpur to khajuraho ...and its almost same from kolkata ...comon they dont celebrate holi in kolkata ...dont waste the holiday


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2014)

^ Still it's an overnight journey. Google says Khaju-Kolkatta is two times long when compared to Khaju-Nagpur.


----------

